# Xatu's progression thread learning sq1 LL algs\2x2 PLFC\road to sub 22



## Xatu (Aug 6, 2022)

my goal is sub 2 min on megaminx. i'll post my times in the reply section.-

I got it on my 1st day! it was 146 seconds.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 6, 2022)

Xatu said:


> I got it on my 1st day! it was 146 seconds.


Isn’t that more than 2 minutes?


----------



## Timona (Aug 6, 2022)

I think he meant 1:46. But why's there 2 threads?


----------



## Xatu (Aug 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> I think he meant 1:46. But why's there 2 threads?


I created three by accident. And i actually meant 146 seconds.


----------



## Garf (Aug 7, 2022)

Xatu said:


> I created three by accident. And i actually meant 146 seconds.


That is 2:26 in normal time.
Don't worry mate. If you need tips, I'd be glad to deliver!


----------



## gsingh (Aug 8, 2022)

146 seconds is not sub-2 minutes
also why do you have 2 threads?

EDIT: i read the other thread and im still confused


----------



## Xatu (Aug 11, 2022)

Garf said:


> That is 2:26 in normal time.
> Don't worry mate. If you need tips, I'd be glad to deliver!


i know i messed up i got 98 secs in 18 days.





turtwig said:


> Isn’t that more than 2 minutes?


YES i got mixed up.



gsingh said:


> 146 seconds is not sub-2 minutes
> also why do you have 2 threads?
> 
> EDIT: i read the other thread and im still confused


i created THREE by accident and i got 98 secs in 18 days.

my pb is 25 sec for square-1. my goal is sub 22.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

You don't need a new thread for every event. You are literally just clogging the forums. Why?


----------



## Xatu (Aug 11, 2022)

join my onlline comp plz @everyone



baseballjello67 said:


> You don't need a new thread for every event. You are literally just clogging the forums. Why?


i want to orgnize everything.



baseballjello67 said:


> You don't need a new thread for every event. You are literally just clogging the forums. Why?


i m deleting this thread later because i'm adding a poll


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 11, 2022)

You can't delete threads, you have to ask a mod to delete them.

How many people so far? I thought it already ended


----------



## Xatu (Aug 12, 2022)

Xatu said:


> my goal is sub 2 min on megaminx. i'll post my times in the reply section.-
> 
> I got it on my 1st day! it was 146 seconds.


ignore that i got mixed up.



Garf said:


> That is 2:26 in normal time.
> Don't worry mate. If you need tips, I'd be glad to deliver!


thanks a lot @Garf



baseballjello67 said:


> You can't delete threads, you have to ask a mod to delete them.
> 
> How many people so far? I thought it already ended


gotcha


----------



## Xatu (Aug 14, 2022)

day 1: mo20 sq1
1. 41.97
2. 40.87
3. 59.64
4. 40.93
5. 35.86
6. 52.92
7. 40.08
8. 52.03
9. 68.81 
10. 47.24
11. 28.24  
12. 47.74
13. 36.38
14. 49.65+2=51.65 
15. 37.16
16. 43.85
17. 38.31
18. 43.07
19. 53.09
20. 37.58

45.05 mo20


----------



## Xatu (Aug 14, 2022)

my goal for 4x4 is sub 100 sec.


----------



## hyn (Aug 14, 2022)

Xatu said:


> my goal for 4x4 is sub 100 sec.


How do you have the vote things on the right?


----------



## Xatu (Aug 14, 2022)

my goal for 2x2 is sub 6


----------



## Xatu (Aug 14, 2022)

Xatu said:


> my goal for 4x4 is sub 100 sec.


i got 96 sec on my 1st day!
Xa


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 15, 2022)

Why do you say __ seconds when you should just say (minutes) : (seconds)


----------



## Xatu (Aug 15, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Why do you say __ seconds when you should just say (minutes) : (seconds)


nah

day 2 sq1
1)41.58
2)40.71
3)36.72
4)49.59
5)37.99
6)45.52
7)40.84
8)41.54
9)52.46
10)40.25
11)34.11
12)37.23
13)36.92
14)42.04
15)35.26
16)49.83
17)38.05
18)30.62 
19)39.27
20)53.79 

41.07 mo20

day 1 2x2:
1)6.03 so close! 
2)13.14
3)13.29
4)9.62
5)8.97
6)14.78
7)11.23
8)11.89
9)9.69
10)10.73
11)20.53 
12)12.61
13)10.93
14)14.07
15)12.85
16)16.02
17)7.86
18)11.76
19)11.84
20)16.96

12.24 mo20

Day 3 sq1:
1)40.74
2)47.04
3)48.60
4)44.64
5)39.97
6)46.03
7)53.49
8)51.24
9)46.44+2=48.44 
10)69.31
11)61.31
12)38.96
13)56.67
14)37.37
15)82.59  
16)35.46 
17)56.65
18)70.69
19)77.59
20)54.32

53.06 mo20


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 16, 2022)

do you still use yoyleberry for sq1? (btw i don't know if this is the right way to type)


----------



## Xatu (Aug 16, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> do you still use yoyleberry for sq1? (btw i don't know if this is the right way to type)


yes and yes because it's the best squan method


----------



## Xatu (Aug 16, 2022)

clock goal is sub 20


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 16, 2022)

Xatu said:


> clock goal is sub 20


Should take less than a week if you do like 100 solves a day


----------



## Xatu (Aug 16, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Should take less than a week if you do like 20 solves a day


yeah i do mo20 instead of ao100.
if i'm exited, then i do mo200.

i got 5.03 for 2x2 in my 2nd day.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 16, 2022)

Xatu said:


> yeah i do mo20 instead of ao100.
> if i'm exited, then i do mo200.
> 
> i got 5.03 for 2x2 in my 2nd day.


Have you learnt Ortega or CLL


----------



## Xatu (Aug 16, 2022)

hey guys, this alg set is part of my method ZZ-ZPL2. I explain y method is good here:


https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-new-method-subhttps://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-new-method-sub



go on page 396.



Xatu said:


> hey guys, this alg set is part of my method ZZ-ZPL2. I explain y it's good here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the real link. i cop/pasted the wrong page.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 16, 2022)

Xatu said:


> that's the real link. i cop/pasted the wrong page.


You know that you can edit your posts, right?


----------



## Silky (Aug 16, 2022)

Xatu said:


> hey guys, this alg set is part of my method ZZ-ZPL2. I explain y it's good here:
> 
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-new-method-subhttps://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-new-method-sub
> ...


Why are you lying? There are no algs genned as admitted by you.


----------



## Xatu (Aug 16, 2022)

Silky said:


> Why are you lying? There are no algs genned as admitted by you.


thats y it's good. and i am working on algs.



helloimcubedup said:


> Have you learnt Ortega or CLL


no i use VOP and i know full PLFC.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 17, 2022)

Xatu said:


> Silky said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you lying? There are no algs genned as admitted by you.
> ...


So the reason your algs are good is because you haven't genned them yet???????


----------



## Xatu (Aug 17, 2022)

day 4 squan:

1)52.52
2)41.63
3)48.13
4)40.63
5)40.62
6)61.22
7)72.44 
8)38.95
9)34.43 
10)46.82
11)47.64
12)48.91
13)43.70
14)42.88
15)59.52
16)68.30
17)45.14
18)45.51
19)43.37
20)44.59

48.35 mo20


----------



## Xatu (Aug 17, 2022)

day 1 clock:

1)25.11
2)32.22
3)23.42 
4)33.82
5)26.84
6)29.12
7)28.76
8)29.73
9)29.61
10)30.75
11)26.49
12)25.21
13)24.77
14)26.93
15)21.75
16)32.31
17)33.53
18)33.35
19)30.91 
20)34.36

28.95 mo20


----------



## Xatu (Aug 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> So the reason your algs are good is because you haven't genned them yet???????


no


----------



## Silky (Aug 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> So the reason your algs are good is because you haven't genned them yet???????


I made all the algs in my head and in my head they're amazing.


----------



## Xatu (Aug 17, 2022)

1)17.41
2)10.46
3)10.81
4)12.34
5)14.52
6)9.76
7)DNF 
8)5.89
9)10.95
10)8.80
11)14.80
12)12.30
13)1.13
11.60
14)7.30
15)8.49
16)5.03
17)11.00
18)13.26
19)8.70
20)13.17


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 17, 2022)

Xatu said:


> no


Then why do you say that's why they're good if you didn't even generate them yet?


----------



## qwr (Aug 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Then why do you say that's why they're good if you didn't even generate them yet?


there is no point in engaging with someone who doesn't use basic reasoning


----------



## Xatu (Aug 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Then why do you say that's why they're good if you didn't even generate them yet?


No I mean the method is good


----------



## Xatu (Aug 20, 2022)

I did a squan mo200 in my travel  time to California


----------



## Xatu (Aug 27, 2022)

I got a 19 for clock. Goal achieved!


----------



## Xatu (Aug 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Then why do you say that's why they're good if you didn't even generate them yet?


 m i stupid


----------

